# Brisbane Northside



## time01 (8/5/16)

I have just moved to mitchelton, wheres the best bars, pubs and bottle shops? 

Cheers!


----------



## Ciderman (8/5/16)

Not a lot in close proximity. A 15 min drive to Craft at Red Hill. Not much further to Cellarbrations Bowen Hills. Probably the two best beer bottle shops in Brisbane. There is an independent bottle shop on Blackwood St but it's pretty dodgy from memory. Just depends on who's running it at the moment I suppose. Runs off the Aspley Hotel which is pretty core ranged type establishment. 

Not any bars close by... Portabella Bar/Resturant at Albany Creek has 4 taps that change weekly/bi weekly. Depending on where you are that's probably 10 mins away. There's a few bars in places like Stafford, Ashgrove etc which is also about 10 mins away. Your not really that far from the inner city...


----------



## Motabika (8/5/16)

Stafford Cellarbrations. Ploughmans at Alderley. Black sheep at Newmarket


----------



## Batz (8/5/16)

Is there a Brisbane that is not North Side? What does that mean that there is a South Side????


----------



## Bribie G (8/5/16)

There is a large area South of the Brisbane River that, apart from some heritage areas like Dutton Park, West End and South Brisbane, is basically a poor copy of Los Angeles. I lived in SEQ for 40 years but the South Side is still a blur to me.


----------



## Bribie G (8/5/16)

Hey time01, if looking for interesting beers, you're just one suburb over from Winkle's Xmas in July AHB case swap event at Everton Park. You don't need to enter any beers, just turn up with a thirst and a few liquid offerings.

See you there.


----------



## Florian (8/5/16)

Now, now, I agree that LA is probably not one of the greatest cities, but at least they have some livable areas...


----------



## Cosh (9/5/16)

Just jump on a train to the city if you're looking for a good bar, heaps to choose from. I'm from Ferny Hills and there is nothing apart from the usual crappy suburban pub / bottleo around our area. A good motivation to brew your own.....

Newstead Brewing and Green Beacon are a 15 min walk from Bowen Hills Station in Newstead.
Tipplers Tap is right next to South Bank.
The Scratch is right next to Milton Station.
West End has heaps of bars: Archive, Brisbane Brewing co, Catchment Brewing Co etc and is a 15 min walk from South Brisbane Station. Or get a 199 bus from the Cultural Centre.
The Brisbane German Club is at Wollongabba and is a short bus trip from South Bank Station. Gotta be the best pub in Brisbane.

As mentioned above, Craft at Red Hill is the best bottle shop around, and it's not _too_ far a drive from Mitchy. There's also 1st choice at Keperra and Dan Murphy's at The Gap.


----------



## Cosh (9/5/16)

I forgot All Inn Brewing out at Banyo. Great spot, but a little bit more effort required if you are taking public transport.


----------



## Rocker1986 (9/5/16)

Did Tipplers Tap move? It was in Newstead when I went to it, about a block over from Green Beacon..


----------



## angus_grant (9/5/16)

Yep. Tipplers is now at South bank where it's sister bar tomahawk used to be (right up the east end). I think tomahawk closed down.


----------



## Rocker1986 (9/5/16)

Ah. Yeah I remember going to Tomahawk once. Didn't realise Tipplers moved. Cheers!


----------



## winkle (9/5/16)

Humpybong near Bunnings at Stafford has some good rotating taps, Gypsy Wagon at Gaythorn might be worth a look for cocktails and burgers and its pretty close to you. Ploughmans is good and sort of opposite the Alderly Arms(do not expect much decent beerwise there)


----------



## Zorco (9/5/16)

It is hard not to mention malt traders 
https://malttraders.com.au/

Constantly rolling taps, class imports, great vibe, growlers.

And events, l loved the darkness event last year.... Stouts by the dozen. What an experience.

I'm at Arana Hills but work in the CBD. Without travel what have we got..? Fins at keperra, FGT at the train station...... Dats, dats bout it (my Bubba attempt)

And SuperWotNot in the laneway behind Adelaide street. The team there have been known to put down their own batch with a local brewer.


----------



## Lager Bloke (9/5/16)

At Sandgate-the Cardigan Bar and Mr Henderson's-both have good brews from memory/went for dinner at Portabella @Albany Creek a while ago-good meal+quite a broad range of beers as well


----------



## winkle (10/5/16)

The Everton Park Cellerbrations (opposite the Service Station) has a pretty good range ATM as well.


----------



## Bribie G (10/5/16)

If you take the train to Central or FV you can hop on the free City Glider that drops you off just round the corner from Green Beacon / Newstead (get off at the old gasometer).


----------



## Rocker1986 (10/5/16)

Except it's not free


----------



## Bribie G (10/5/16)

Was last time I was in Bris but that was about two years ago. Bloody Council. :huh:


----------



## Rocker1986 (10/5/16)

I've been there since 2012 and they've been paid since then at least. That new Maroon one came out a couple of years back and was free for a while though...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/5/16)

maybe it's free for pensioners


----------



## Rocker1986 (10/5/16)

:lol: well it's free for me, but then again so is any other BT service, and the ferries too.


----------



## Bribie G (10/5/16)

Liam thanks for your wishes for us. However pensioners in QLD pay half fare. In NSW we can travel statewide for $2.50 a day but often prefer to drive as we get free rego and drivers licences. 

And rivet lager, you poor deprived yokels.

Tidal Pete would be the final arbiter here as he has public transport down pat for when we invade Bris on pub crawls.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/5/16)

Bribie G said:



> Liam thanks for your wishes for us. However pensioners in QLD pay half fare. In NSW we can travel statewide for $2.50 a day but often prefer to drive as we get free rego and drivers licences.
> 
> And rivet lager, you poor deprived yokels.
> 
> Tidal Pete would be the final arbiter here as he has public transport down pat for when we invade Bris on pub crawls.


Sounds generous, but it could just be that Qld is cruel. Either way you made a wise choice moving down there.



:icon_offtopic: my folks have recently moved to somewhere proximate to you. An off-grid commune type of thing near Larnook. I'm trying to get dad interested in AG but he's happy with tins of goo for the moment ¯\(°_o)/¯


----------



## Bribie G (10/5/16)

I'm tempted to bring some rivet to Winkle's case swap.

Not too many  

Hey they are probably only 20 mins from here, I'll PM you my addy, welcome to call in if they are interested in a sample of AG.

ed: that was maybe your mum with the dreadlocks in at the IGA ???


----------



## time01 (11/5/16)

Thanks for the tips lads. Bribie I did see the case swap thread in July and it sounds great. I get back from Europe around that time so I'll double check dates


----------



## jimmyj (30/5/16)

If you head to town you could check out the Brewski Bar on Caxton street.
Its small in size but big on choices, I think they have about 7 or 8 rotating beers on tap and about another 200+ by the bottle. (Craft beer only)
Had a sour on tap a few weeks a go.


----------

